
Square root calculator made with java - tech101
http://www.wired2tech.org/2018/01/square-root-calculator-in-java-made.html
======
ajroas
why?

~~~
tech101
well why not, it was a project created to test higher mathematical functions
with java and this project is part of an ongoing project to create a graphing
calculator solely with java

